# Shriel (שריאל؟)



## Malki92

Shalom,

Does "Shriel" strike any of you as a Hebrew surname? If so, what does it mean and is it a common surname? I'm doing some genealogy studies and came across this surname.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## arielipi

Perhaps you mean Shir'el?
Basically every word that ends with 'el is [before 'el]-[of]god.
Ariel - ari-el = lion [of] god
Shir'el - shir-el= song [of] god


----------



## Egmont

Over half the people in the U.S. with the family name "Shriel" belong to one Connecticut family. (Some of the others may be related to them; I don't know.) Their given names are not characteristically Jewish. Some of them - Kevin, Timothy, Bonita (who married Timothy, so was not born Shriel) - are characteristically non-Jewish, though a few Jews have them also. The obituary of Timothy's mother says that she was a member of the Lutheran church, though her birth name of Finkbein suggests that she may have had some Jewish ancestry on her father's side. This does not provide a definitive answer, but the weight of the evidence suggests that this name may have a different origin.

(Sadly, Kevin Shriel died while trying to rescue a child from a river.)


----------



## arielipi

It can be any of those: soaked ; marinated ,to be (in a certain state of mind, state of affairs), permitted, resting, situated.​


----------



## anipo

שריאל is read "Sariel". The name of an angel, as you can see in Wikipedia.
It is a given name for boys, even if not common. It also is a family name.


----------



## lucinda174

I am the daughter of the late Ella Finkbein.  My father was Thomas Shriel and was born in New Jersey.  My father was English and Irish to the best of my knowledge.  I have never heard of anyone with this surname.


----------



## Egmont

lucinda174 said:


> I am the daughter of the late Ella Finkbein.  My father was Thomas Shriel and was born in New Jersey.  My father was English and Irish to the best of my knowledge.  I have never heard of anyone with this surname.


Welcome to the forum! I'm honored that the reason for your first post had something to do with my Web searching. Perhaps you'll find something useful here while you're around - perhaps not in the Hebrew forum, but maybe in one of the others.


----------



## origumi

lucinda174 said:


> My father was English and Irish to the best of my knowledge.


If we assume that Shriel is an Irish name, this can be compared to Seán / Shon (= John) or Seamus / Shamus (= James) in which the "sh" (Irish "se") is equivalent to English "j". Thus comparable to Jriel, which seems to exist but rarely. Maybe it's a variant of Gerald, a name of German origin with many European variants like English Jerrold, French Gérard, Magyar Gellért.


----------



## Malki92

lucinda174 said:


> I am the daughter of the late Ella Finkbein.  My father was Thomas Shriel and was born in New Jersey.  My father was English and Irish to the best of my knowledge.  I have never heard of anyone with this surname.



That's very interesting, my great-grandfather was Jesse Shriel and he was also born in New Jersey.


----------



## Malki92

And by the way, thank you everyone for all of your great input! Much appreciated. 

After looking at some family documents I noticed that it was spelled both "Shriel" and "Shrael" on legal documents. So, I continued to ask around and eventually contacted a rabbi and he told me that he has never heard of this surname, he said that it may actually be some variant of "Israel." I am not sure, I am still researching it. Again, thanks everyone for the valuable input.


----------



## utopia

It can't be Irish, as it doesn't preceed any slender (opposite of broad) vowel. 

But it can be of Scottish (not gaelic) origins, Skraal, Skirl, Skraald or anything like this.

The name Sherlock works on the same principle: Scer (fair)+Lock (hair curl) = Sherlock.


----------

